

Penn Students Leave School to Launch Coursekit With $1 Million Seed Round - josephcohen
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/27/coursekit-1-million-seed/

======
tanay46
Interesting. Great that theyv'e taken action. Not sure I would drop out of
college for this though. However, currently using a blackboard like app, and
having spoken to many friends using blackboard, it seems to be pretty crappy.
If they can get a couple of schools like Penn to adopt CourseKit, its got some
great potential.

------
suneliot
Is this idea really worth leaving school for? I know of at least a few
competitors in this space, so it seems like a pretty big risk (even with $1M
in seed funding) to drop out.

------
jsherry
Penn is a very "pre-professional" school, which is not a bad thing at all.
Nonetheless, it's refreshing to see this for a change...

~~~
abbasmehdi
Penn Engineering has tie-and-dye shirts?! Trying too hard IMHO.

------
bhartzer
That's only $333,333 for each student. About the cost of going to Penn in the
first place.

